# Sumtoy custom or indian creek choke?



## MOUNTAINZ2 (Jan 22, 2013)

NEED INFO ON WHAT CHOKE TO BUY FOR MY MOSSBURG 500 A 12 GAUGE SHOOTING HEVY 13 20Z #6 I HAVE GOT IT DOWN TO SUMTOY CUSTOM OR INDIAN CREEK


----------



## Dallen92 (Jan 22, 2013)

Have you considered the choke tube made by hevi shot specifically for their shells


----------



## MOUNTAINZ2 (Jan 22, 2013)

No i did not know they made one is it any good ??


----------



## Zkid09 (Jan 23, 2013)

sumtoy is much cheaper and have seen some good numbers. i talked to william and he is a great guy to talk to. i asked him many questions and he seems like a super nice guy.

also, look at the jebs chokes. i emailed mr washam about the chokes and got a reply within a couple hours with alot of great information. nice guy. he told me if i try the choke they recommend and i am not satisfied and they need to change restrictions, they will send me another choke. also if i send them a picture that they will see how much of the constriction to change. cannot argue with that service at all!!

as for indian creek, they make some of the best patterning chokes that i have seen. numbers dont lie, and their choke certainly puts them out, but there again, every choke is different. they seemed a little short with my email though. they could be busy, not ditching them because i know how hard running a company could be but asking about different chokes and what not and their only reply was "the .555 coupled with hevi-13 #6  will be good". now, atleast they replied and tried helping, just not informative and backing as jebs or sumtoy.

just my .02!


----------



## gobblingghost (Jan 23, 2013)

I had the same questions several months ago. I settled on Sumtoy for two main reasons. Consistency and customer service. Look around the net and facebook or I like to call it "crackbook" and look at the patterns. I have Sumtoy in both of my turkey hunting guns. They shoot the same shells and put around 300 #7 in a 10" @ 40 yrds.


----------



## spydermon (Jan 23, 2013)

Easy between those two..sumtoy.  local ga boy...keep money local...yea the shoot good too


----------



## sman (Jan 23, 2013)

Don't think you could go wrong with either one.


----------



## flatwoodsgobbler (Jan 23, 2013)

I would go with the Sumtoy. I bought one last year for my 1187 20 gauge and have been very happy. William is easy to deal with and makes sure you are satisfied with your patterns.


----------



## chrisclayton33 (Jan 23, 2013)

whats the price difference ?


----------



## Killdee (Jan 23, 2013)

Go with the Sumtoy, keep it local. As far as those Hevi13 brand choke's, as I recall folks on the turkey hunting forums didnt much like em.


----------



## Dallen92 (Jan 23, 2013)

MOUNTAINZ2 said:


> No i did not know they made one is it any good ??


I have had good results with it so far.  It is built alot like the indian creek chokes with the 3 internal rings that are made to strip the wadding away from the shot.  These chokes are made by carlson also which have made some good chokes in the past.


----------



## gobblingghost (Jan 23, 2013)

Sumtoy runs about $65


----------

